# Motorola - Worst after sales service



## maneesh_m (May 20, 2014)

Dear friends,

I purchased Moto-G from flipkart in March 2014, after some days I felt sound quality through ear-piece is not good, slowly it deteriorated to extent that I could not understand most of conversations. I tried factory reset two time, but it could not help. So I went to Local Motorola service center in April 2014. They told that it is hardware problem and handset will be replaced within one week.

After one week I called the service center, they told you new handset is misplaced in courier and is not traceable. so, you better talk to zonal head. I called zonal head, he said he can not do anything, you can talk to customer care. customer care told to call North zone head. North zone head told to contact local service center. So, it going round and round and one month passed.

What can I do now?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 20, 2014)

A written letter claiming that if the problem is not fixed by a specified time, you will move on to Consumer court or Akosha to the zonal head..
consider registering for Akosha as well


----------



## maneesh_m (May 22, 2014)

Thanks for suggestions, registered on akosha, they are asking for processing fee 898/- in advance.

In the meantime local service center has mailed to all higher official regarding non co-operation of state / zonal head. Local service center told that they got the assurance of getting new handset by 24th May.  

waiting...


----------



## $hadow (May 22, 2014)

Now that's weird.  They can't win the market only by providing good handsets they also had to provide good after sales service as well.


----------



## .jRay. (May 22, 2014)

maneesh_m said:


> Thanks for suggestions, registered on akosha, they are asking for processing fee 898/- in advance.
> 
> In the meantime local service center has mailed to all higher official regarding non co-operation of state / zonal head. Local service center told that they got the assurance of getting new handset by 24th May.
> 
> waiting...



Keep us posted..


----------



## mikael_schiffer (May 22, 2014)

I am not surprised at all.. 
After years of abandoning India they come back with the help of Google but karma hit them bad and they got pawned to Lenovo which itself sucks dragon ballz in after sales service so yeah,no big surprise. Dont expect to get better treatment than Xolo and Micromax users...
I'm just praying to God that this misfortune doesnt fall on me. If my Moto G starts screwing up i'm gonna give it away to my relatives.

I've never ever visited a phone servicing center in my life, and never will .

As for the bad voice quality during calls, dunno if its my Moto G's fault  or this  shitty signal of Vodafone...


----------



## rdx_halo (May 22, 2014)

@ 
mikael_schiffer you don't seem to love your relatives ! 

How do you know sooo much about mob industry ?


----------



## mikael_schiffer (May 22, 2014)

by relatives i mean the ones who , you know, cant afford ..gadgets n stuffs, the ones from villages and all. I dont like selling stuffs, i just cant...i either give it away to friends (if its a cheap item like faded T shirts XD ) or to relatives (which will boost my rep in our dynasty)

I dont know as much as the other people here on TDF..i simply speak from my experience. And my experiences can be quiet narrow because of my geographic location. I may say Micromax service sucks cuz in my town there is no service center and you have to send it to Guwahati or Kolkata with no gaurantee of it ever coming back to me in one piece...plus there are no "real" techies in my  circle of acquintances so i can have a very biased-one-track-monoview- opinion about how people look at electronic stuffs.  Like my professor calls our classroom projector as "LCD" eg. "Hey Mikael, fix the LCD ill be taking a class now.."  and my friend who wants the latest season of Game of Throne says -" nice, please email me that video" -_- and almost all the girls i know either use Samsung or iPhone and when they see my  Moto G they are like "Motorola? Indian brand??" -_-


----------



## satinder (May 22, 2014)

You should post on Motoraola's page on Facebook & Twitter.
Your post will get a certain & positive response.
Mention all the harrasment you faced till now.

*If nothing happens we all can
ask there what is happening in Motorala in this case.
*


----------



## giprabu (May 23, 2014)

maneesh_m said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I purchased Moto-G from flipkart in March 2014, after some days I felt sound quality through ear-piece is not good, slowly it deteriorated to extent that I could not understand most of conversations. I tried factory reset two time, but it could not help. So I went to Local Motorola service center in April 2014. They told that it is hardware problem and handset will be replaced within one week.
> 
> ...



Bro... Since you had bought it from flipkart, and got trouble with the handset very soon, you should've asked flipkart for replacement .

My cousin bought Moto G from flipkart and had issues with battery. When contacted flipkart customer care, they guided him to go for a service center. But he insisted on replacement and he is getting one now.

Keep us posted. Lets see what happens


----------



## Esoteric Eric (May 23, 2014)

mikael_schiffer said:


> As for the bad voice quality during calls, dunno if its my Moto G's fault  or this  shitty signal of Vodafone...



You're not alone, here, try this audio sample for yourself
CNET|Motorola Moto G Review


----------



## maneesh_m (May 24, 2014)

after the waiting of 32 days I got new handset (on 22 april set handed over to service center and on 24 may received back handset). Here are some amazing facts about motorola cutomer care system

customer can connect to Motorola service center in 3 ways:
*1.Live chat* - I have used this 2 times. first time on 10th April, when I told them about the bad sound quality. they replied that it is common problem in Moto-G and we are working on it and we will inform you when new software update is available. after this I waited for ~10 days but no news came. second time I used on 20th May, regarding non co-operation of Zonal head in the case. then they replied to contact flipkart. (I cound not understand their logic, how flipkart came into this?)
*2.Email option in live chat page* - I used on 20th May, and explained all matter (the same at the start of this thread with cpoiy of service center slip), I got the computer generated reply 





> Your question has been received. You should expect a response from us within 24 hours.


 but got response exactly after 48 hours 





> Thank you for contacting Motorola.
> We sincerely apologize for the inconvenience;We suggest you to drop an Email to the centre head for the service as he will fix the issue,Here are the details.Sharanjeet Singh - sharanjeetXXXX@XXXXXXXXXX Contact - 73078XXXXX
> For any further assistance or information please do not hesitate to contact us, quoting your Customer Reference number. We are reachable on 18001022344 to discuss the matter further with one of our experienced customer service agents. Please contact us anytime between the hours of 9:00am and 7pm Monday to Sunday.
> Kind regards,
> Motorola Mobility India Ltd.


 (Email and phone no. hidden by me)
*3.Toll free No.*: I called one time on 19th May, I complained about area head, they gave the no. of zonal head. zonal head first assured to look into matter, second time he told that It is in jurisdiction of sharanjit singh area head and only he can help you.

so all the three methods are useless. only help I got was from local service center, they mailed to all the motorola officials regarding the issue, and got the second handset. Area manager had earlier told them that customer should go to consumer court.

Now got new handset, just thinking nothing goes wrong with it.....


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 24, 2014)

that service sucks....
anyway glad to know that you got a new one.


----------



## srkmish (May 24, 2014)

whew. congrats u finally got it after all the hassle. how are samsung/ sony in service dept


----------



## satinder (May 25, 2014)

Congrats for Changed New Handset !
Misery is over now !


----------



## .jRay. (May 25, 2014)

Congratulations.


Now change the thread name to Motorola- above average ass


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 10, 2014)

srkmish said:


> whew. congrats u finally got it after all the hassle. how are samsung/ sony in service dept



samsung, blackberry , lenovo,apple are terrible
sony,nokia etc are good

apple and BB especially have the odacity to tell us to buy the product again at half the rate after exchange even if its within warranty


----------



## rdx_halo (Jun 10, 2014)

Sony has good ass ? I thought that Nokia offers best ASS in India.


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 11, 2014)

rdx_halo said:


> Sony has good ass ? I thought that Nokia offers best ASS in India.



nokia definately has the best so far for me, sony comes just after it


----------

